# Goats and Beets



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I just took a break from peeling/slicing beets into pint jars for pickling.

Looking at all the tops, skins, and bottoms from the prep made me wonder, "Who could eat these so I don't put them on the compost heap?"

Is it okay (and/or beneficial) for goats to eat beets?

If they can and do eat beets, will it have the same coloring effect on their excreta that it has on humans?

TIA!


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

They do fine on beet pulp, I don't see why they couldn't eat beets. Just don't give too much at one time or you are asking for diarrhea.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

D'oh! I should have taken the time to do a search. I've already commented on threads re: this!

Thanks for the reply, Saanengirl. 

Off to feed some beets to the goats - and no, not too many, b/c I don't want to see *red* in their berries or urine!


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

your rabbits will love them too


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Forget about the goats! The beet greens are delicious greens for humans to eat.


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh, I thought this was going to be a RECIPE :/


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

houndlover said:


> Oh, I thought this was going to be a RECIPE :/


ROFL :hysterical:


----------

